# Python Clean and Fill - Good? Bad?



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

So with nearly 150G worth of tanks in the house now, I am getting a bit tired of carrying my 3G bucket around for water changes. I'm looking at alternatives, and no I won't take a 5G bucket as a significant improvement . I'm sure many of you use or have tried the Python Clean and Fill system. What do you think? Do you like it? Any problems with it? I'd be looking at the 50 foot one.

... Errr... and I have a dumb question: how do you add the water conditioner? Directly in one go into the tank after the new water is in? While it flows in?

Thanks.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I love my python. It is such a time saver. I haven't had any problems with my set up. I usually do the vacuum and water change, then adjust the water temperature to match the tank, add the conditioner to the tank and start refillng. I can do a 90% change on both my 46g tanks in less than 30 mins. Plus, while it is draining, you can sit and let it run. ust be careful about getting into something else while refilling. I have overflowed my tanks twice because I sat down at the computer while it refilled.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

target said:


> I love my python. It is such a time saver. I haven't had any problems with my set up. I usually do the vacuum and water change, then adjust the water temperature to match the tank, add the conditioner to the tank and start refillng. I can do a 90% change on both my 46g tanks in less than 30 mins. Plus, while it is draining, you can sit and let it run. ust be careful about getting into something else while refilling. I have overflowed my tanks twice because I sat down at the computer while it refilled.


i can see myself doing that
i once did that while making kraft dinner and ruined the pot, the noodles seemed to fuse with the metal lol, impossible to clean.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. Actually I have another question. Just as dumb I'm afraid. What do you do with the water remaining in the hose when you shut off the tap? 50 foot of hose probably makes a decent amount of water. How do make sure it doesn't end up on the floor while you roll up the hose again?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I love my python. I have a 240 gallon and 72 gallon.

With the python, the 240 gallon gets 2 X 50% daily water changes and the 72 gallon gets 1 X 50% daily water change while I am watching TV.

For water conditioner, I just add prime to the tank just as I turn the hose on to refill. Never had a problem

For remaining water in hose, just turn nozzle to drain and the remaining water will more or less drain as you roll up the hose


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am one of the weird ones who don't use a python as I feel it wastes too much water. I have a Jehmco Super Safety Siphon and just pump the water out. I got the garden hose bib adapter one. And when I want to gravel vac, I use my big gravel vac and just insert into my 5/8" garden hose that I use with that setup. That's for the 125. For the 20 and the 15 I use 2 x 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

How does it waste water? To clean, or to fill up?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The suction is started by your tap water creating negative pressure. So the python can pull water uphill. It doesn't just use gravity. Nice tool. I got the Jehmco setup for the same price as the python, but of course there's the added expense of a hose. Don't get me wrong, the python is a nice tool, but in my setup in the basement, I can't use gravity very well, so I'd have to use the tap most of the time. When I use gravity, it takes me 45 minutes to change and refill 60 gallons in my 125. When I used the pump, 20 minutes tops to do that same thing. It's a no brainer for me.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> How does it waste water? To clean, or to fill up?


Oh ok I just looked it up and I see why it wastes water. Humm.... yes that's a problem for me too. Maybe all I need is a 50 foot hose to hook up to my tap to fill up the tank. I just siphon the water out into the garden too, so that's not really a problem for me.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> How does it waste water? To clean, or to fill up?


Cleaning......if you don't want to spend the money on a python because of the expense you can use garden hoses. One for filling and one for cleaning. You can buy the hoses at Home Depot or XS Cargo for about 10 bucks 50 feet.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, if you can use gravity, the python only wastes a small amount of water to start it up. I can't do it, so it's not an option for me. For my new tank upstairs I can use gravity, so I'm thinking about getting a python for it.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Well, if you can use gravity, the python only wastes a small amount of water to start it up. I can't do it, so it's not an option for me. For my new tank upstairs I can use gravity, so I'm thinking about getting a python for it.


Oh ok so you can turn the water off once the water starts coming out and gravity does the rest of for you. Yes that makes sense. Humm I might give it a try then. Thanks.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> Cleaning......if you don't want to spend the money on a python because of the expense you can use garden hoses. One for filling and one for cleaning. You can buy the hoses at Home Depot or XS Cargo for about 10 bucks 50 feet.


Yes that's the other option. I didn't realise the hoses were so cheap though. All right. Off to scratch my head now. Thanks.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Gravity draining is nice if it works for you. I just ordered a safety siphon as well as my new place doesn't have a sink on the right level to drain the tank with the python. So I will use the python to refill the tank.

As for the water in the hose, like was said, you just let it drain into the sink as you roll up the hose. Or, you just turn the tap on after you have removed the nozzle from the tank and it will pull most of the water out of the hose for you.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

josephl said:


> I love my python. I have a 240 gallon and 72 gallon.
> 
> With the python, the 240 gallon gets 2 X 50% daily water changes and the 72 gallon gets 1 X 50% daily water change while I am watching TV.
> 
> ...


you have got to be kidding me, you waste in excess of 250 gallons of water every day? whats in the 240g tank that makes it necessary to do that? and to think i get mad at people using their sprinklers on days they shouldnt be lol
whats your water bill like?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you have a big tank and can gravity drain, going to a bigger diameter of hose will give you huge time savings. The python with the water running is limited by the small diameter of its hose. I'm using a 1" ID hose to drain my 400g and water just flies out of there. I can probably drain the whole tank in well under 30 min just using gravity. 

The Jehmco siphons are pretty cool.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> whats your water bill like?


There's a water bill?!?! LOL. There's none yet in Vancouver for residential detached homes. No meters. My friends in California definitely pay for every gallon they use.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

then there me on well water.... free water! what i dont use goes to my septic field and waters the grass. i cant imagine having all the tanks i do and paying for the water.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Have a python and will never ever go bak without one! Definitely worth my $75 for the 25 foot one!


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

target said:


> I love my python. It is such a time saver. I haven't had any problems with my set up. I usually do the vacuum and water change, then adjust the water temperature to match the tank, add the conditioner to the tank and start refillng. I can do a 90% change on both my 46g tanks in less than 30 mins. Plus, while it is draining, you can sit and let it run. ust be careful about getting into something else while refilling. I have overflowed my tanks twice because I sat down at the computer while it refilled.


Is it cool to do this and add Alkalinity and GH buffers the same way as the conditioner? By simply adding them straight to the tank before filling the tank with water? I have a hard time with getting the Seachem Equilibrium to break down before putting it in the tank when water changing with a 5 gallon bucket. It leaves a coating on everything. 
Could I add the KH/GH buffers straight to the tank after refililing the tank with water as opposed to before filling with water?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't see why not!

I always throw in the kh/gh buffer and the conditioner because some of it is so hard to break down without the water current!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> There's a water bill?!?! LOL. There's none yet in Vancouver for residential detached homes. No meters. My friends in California definitely pay for every gallon they use.


ah ya shoulda noticed hes in van
not all municipalities in metro van are unmetered tho


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

WCL said:


> Is it cool to do this and add Alkalinity and GH buffers the same way as the conditioner? By simply adding them straight to the tank before filling the tank with water? I have a hard time with getting the Seachem Equilibrium to break down before putting it in the tank when water changing with a 5 gallon bucket. It leaves a coating on everything.
> Could I add the KH/GH buffers straight to the tank after refililing the tank with water as opposed to before filling with water?


I do, I add epsom salts and Equiliburium directly into the water flow from the python when refilling, along with the prime and have never had a problem


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I add my ClorAm-X to the tank before filling and add the Epsom salts and other planted tank stuff while it's filling. No problem at all. If you add from the tap, just make sure the hose is not inside the water, allowing it to splash a bit, so the water can off gas excess gases a bit. That also helps with chlorine dissipation.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Really loved my Python when I had it, made water changes a real snap (pun intended) and oh so convenient. Without it I would not have done as many water changes and my fishies would have suffered. Great product IMO.


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

how much would one cost, any cheap placed to buy one in vancouver?


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

2wheelsx2, where do you buy the Cloram-X?
Thanks


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Here: Python Clean and Fill System Aquarium Gravel Cleaner - 25 Foot


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

WCL said:


> 2wheelsx2, where do you buy the Cloram-X?
> Thanks


I got mine from Jehmco.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

thharris said:


> how much would one cost, any cheap placed to buy one in vancouver?


Ain't cheap, J&L Aquatics and BigAl's online are selling the 50' Python for about $70 but Big Al's has the 15% discount for BCA members. I bought mines from the U.S. back in 1994 for about $70 USD so the price for it hasn't changed much over the years. Don't know any places that sell it for cheap locally, maybe someone else may know....or find one secondhand.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Could one of the mods delete my post #30. Don't know how to edit it out as I had forgotten to reply with quote. Thx.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Reviving this very old thread, just to say that I finally treated myself to a python and did my first w/c with it today. It's grrrreat! I didn't use it to empty the tank because I think it's a waste of water, and emptying is no problem anyway. I have a big 20G bucket and that works fine. But what a difference it makes to fill back up! I don't think I'll ever go back to the 3G bucket madness.

Thank you all who convinced me it would be worth the money. It sure is!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

thank you franck for having this thread to convince me to get mine. wish i had gravity to help out, but filling the tank back up is a breeze. 10 to 15 minutes water changes. 
worth the convenience and the fish will be more happier. i was like the fella below, but without the moustache and bad haircut.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Try gravity feed into the toilet. all you need is to get the water started and the drop from the tank to toilet should keep the flow going.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

EDGE said:


> Try gravity feed into the toilet. all you need is to get the water started and the drop from the tank to toilet should keep the flow going.


Actually I prefer to use the dirty water for my garden. Fish poop turns out to be a great fertilizer.


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

I also have the 50' python... LOVE IT!! I gravity feed outside to the lawn in the summer and if you take the connector off to the tap it fits inside the drain hole in the bath tub. NO MESS!  Most aquarium stands are higher than a bath tub and the flow is good. Then I hook it up to the kitchen tap to fill.


----------

